# Avon Rafts--in a rainbow of colors !



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Once a year the Avon factory builds custom colors for us. They've just arrived from Wales, and we've got different models in different colors--yellow, blue, white, green. Very limited stock, and a promotional price to boot. Check them out at our Avon page: Avon Inflatable Raft Sale

Please message me if you have any questions !

Claveyjeff


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

How about a White Explorer?


----------



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Ron: Sorry, no white Explorer this year. I do have a white Adventurer...


----------

